# 16 today!!



## Ian

Well, finally I have reached the ripe old age of 16  

As I have already said, I guess it would only be "right" to go out, buy some fags, a scratch card, and get laid.

But hey I am not that cool =]


----------



## wuwu

happy birthday ian!

p.s. i still think it's funny that you guys call cigarettes, fags. how did that come about anyway?


----------



## OGIGA

Happy birthday!

Cigarettes are called fags in the UK? :lol: Man, people in the US have to wait until 18 before doing anything. I think Americans just mature slower. Just kidding.


----------



## ellroy

Ian man.....we all know you've been smoking for years :!:

Happy birthday mate! 8)

Alan


----------



## skinnylegs

so,do anyone yet?lol

Happy birthday!! 8)


----------



## Rick

Happy B day. Damn I feel old.


----------



## stevesm

Hope you had a fantastic day Ian


----------



## robo mantis

I think its funny how we make all the older people feel old. Soon you will need to bust out the walker rick (just joking). Happy B-day Ian


----------



## Orin

> Happy B day. Damn I feel old.


I was just thinking 16 was awfully young. Should I feel old?

I'd rather suck on a cigarette than a fag and I quit years ago  (smoking, never started the other habit).


----------



## robo mantis

depends how old are you orin?


----------



## OGIGA

That's okay. We're all old, compared to our age minus one.


----------



## Ian

Thanks everyone!!!

Rick and Orin, don't worry about it...you have a good 5 years or so still left in you =]

Yea, well you know Alan, I did look pretty dam cool at the age of 4 with a fag hanging out of my mouth. My parents thought so to!



> I think Americans just mature slower. Just kidding.


Sounds about right  

Jk!


----------



## yen_saw

HOwdy Ian, sorry i am late! Happy belated B'day. So what happened?

It amazed me on how much you have done at this tender age, and you were just in early teen when your collection exploded from my shipment of chinese and european ooth (still haunting you i bet :twisted: ). Have a sweet 16!!


----------



## wuwu

> HOwdy Ian, sorry i am late! Happy belated B'day. So what happened?It amazed me on how much you have done at this tender age, and you were just in early teen when your collection exploded from my shipment of chinese and european ooth (still haunting you i bet :twisted: ). Have a sweet 16!!


what are you talking about yen, he's STILL in his early teens.


----------



## Ian

Thanks Yen!

Oh nothing happened I am afraid to say, nothing more than goin out for a meal with a few of my mates  

Although, someone did give me a late bday present today, which was a card with a condom inside, which I thought was very considerate =]


----------



## chun

an used one??   

Anyway, happy belated birthday mate! Shame it's still illegal to watch naughty stuff though


----------



## Evil_Berzerker

> Happy birthday!Cigarettes are called fags in the UK? :lol: Man, people in the US have to wait until 18 before doing anything. I think Americans just mature slower. Just kidding.


ive never got this, you cant buy booxe till your 21, cant smoke till your 18 or play hte lottery or what hav you, but you can drive whne your 16 and theres like hardly any gun control :S wierd, over here when you hit 18 the olny limit is your limited to a 1.3 litre engine in your car until your 25 then you can do w/e the f**k you want  

and another thing i dont get, human reach sexual fertility t around 12ish, so why isnt the age of conscence lower (not sayin i want to go out and shag a 12 year old or tht its cool for like a 20 year old to do it) and even if its 16 you can shag at 16 but cant buy or legally watch porn till your 18...the way of the world is wrong lol


----------



## Peekaboo

> ive never got this, you cant buy booxe till your 21, cant smoke till your 18 or play hte lottery or what hav you, but you can drive whne your 16 and theres like hardly any gun control


We're funny that way.

Happy Birthday Ian!


----------



## Ian

Na Chun, althought it is now  



> and another thing i dont get' date=' human reach no fertility t around 12ish, so why isnt the age of conscence lower (not sayin i want to go out and shag a 12 year old or tht its cool for like a 20 year old to do it) and even if its 16 you can shag at 16 but cant buy or legally watch no till your 18...the way of the world is wrong lol[/quote']Oh I think I was developing some pretty harsh crushes at the age of 12 :twisted:
> 
> Thanks again peoplezes.
Click to expand...


----------



## OGIGA

> Oh I think I was developing some pretty harsh crushes at the age of 12 :twisted:


Hah... same here.  

Maybe you want to fix that quote, Ian, or else people will think I'm weird. jk


----------



## hibiscusmile

Good thing I am late with your birthday wish, hopefully only some of it came true! :lol:


----------



## Ian

> Oh I think I was developing some pretty harsh crushes at the age of 12 :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah... same here.
> 
> Maybe you want to fix that quote, Ian, or else people will think I'm weird. jk
Click to expand...

Haha, it's okay...remeber, we are all wierd anyway...we are obsessed with bugs!

hibiscusmile, thanks...although I really wouldn't like to disclose the details


----------



## Rick

> Happy B day. Damn I feel old.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking 16 was awfully young. Should I feel old?
> 
> I'd rather suck on a cigarette than a fag and I quit years ago  (smoking, never started the other habit).
Click to expand...

lol don't think anyone picked up on this but me.


----------



## Ian

Can I assume fag in the US has a different terminology to what it has in the UK? =]


----------



## OGIGA

It certainly does... When I was growing up, it means a homos*xual man and has a negative connotation.

edit: the forum turns certain words to "no"


----------



## Evil_Berzerker

> Can I assume fag in the US has a different terminology to what it has in the UK? =]


yeah fags usually mean cigarettes, but we use fags to refer to poofs too just not as much and i would like to humbly appologise for my absolutely terrible spelling and grammar on my last post i should have read it over before posting, i just read it over just now and realised how gash it is! lmao


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hah!!! we all picked up on it, but were letting someone else spill the beans. And thanks for not disclosing what all you did, some things are better kept secret. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian

Haha, okay...so maybe I won't go out a buy a gay man!

Well isn't it amazing the contrast in word meanings, I have never heard that before.

Thanks for filling me in


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Considerate? Did he then ask you to accomapny him to the mens room? :shock:

Yeah on my 16th I bought a few scratch cards, won bugger all.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Considerate? Did he then ask you to accompany him to the mens room, for him to give you your real present?? Joke! joke! :shock:

Back to the topic  ...

Yeah on my 16th I bought a few scratch cards, won bugger all. 

Jonny.


----------



## Ian

Not quite Jonny, but hey, we don't all get what we want in life


----------



## jarek

oo I'm so late, sorry about that but I am not spending much time on internet so happy birth day


----------



## Ian

Thanks Jarek


----------



## Asa

> happy birthday ian!p.s. i still think it's funny that you guys call cigarettes, fags. how did that come about anyway?


Wu wu, you so don't want to know.


----------



## OGIGA

> happy birthday ian!p.s. i still think it's funny that you guys call cigarettes, fags. how did that come about anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Wu wu, you so don't want to know.
Click to expand...

I thought it's because in the colonial American times, people burned fags (or homos3xuals) on stakes. It might be an urban legend though.


----------



## Asa

> happy birthday ian!p.s. i still think it's funny that you guys call cigarettes, fags. how did that come about anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Wu wu, you so don't want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it's because in the colonial American times, people burned fags (or no) on stakes. It might be an urban legend though.
Click to expand...

Well, that's part of it.


----------



## robo mantis

Ok lets stop talk of fags lol


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

So, anyone call em cigs then? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Asa

> So, anyone call em cigs then? :wink: :roll:


Probably.


----------



## robo mantis

Yes


----------



## Asa

> Yes


You've heard somebody say 'cigs' :lol: .


----------



## robo mantis

yeah :lol:


----------



## Asa

Who?


----------



## robo mantis

Some guy on a movie. I have also heard it other places but forgot where lol


----------



## Asa

"Hey, take a cig." :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

Lol to young and don't feel like it :lol:


----------



## Asa

What, how old are you?


----------



## robo mantis

14


----------



## OGIGA

> 14


I would have never guessed you are so little. Maybe that explains all the "lol"s.


----------



## robo mantis

True


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

People still posting on this topic?


----------



## Ian

Yea, it's making me feel so young!


----------



## Ian

Yea, it's making me feel so young!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Double posters must die :twisted:


----------

